# Would Anyone Be Willing to Critique my Fantasy: TCoLB?



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi.


Would anyone be willing to read and give constructive criticism of my Fantasy for me? 

It's called: _The Court of Last Battle.

Thaaaanks!


CL_


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 23, 2020)

I do +1 😎 😎 😎
So....where have you posted [email protected]@


----------



## Lestatomir (Sep 29, 2020)

Sure, let me know how to find it and I'd be happy to give it a go 😊


----------



## ArnorianRanger (Jan 12, 2021)

Anything ever come of this?

Thanks,

ArnorianRanger


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 26, 2021)

ArnorianRanger said:


> Anything ever come of this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ArnorianRanger


Yeah, 40,000+ words and I need to worldbuild more, rinse and repeat.


XD


CL


----------

